# .



## Nolespere (Jun 22, 2016)

.


----------



## thov72 (Jun 22, 2016)

welcome Diarmuid from the lovely green isle


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## musicformedia (Jun 22, 2016)

Diarmuid Nolan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Diarmuid Nolan. I've just finished a 4 year BA degree in music, specialising in commercial songwriting and composition. I'm a multi instrumentalist and an aspiring composer with interest in TV/Film/Animation and the ever growing gaming industry. I write, record, mix and master all of my work in my home studio.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all!



Hey @Diarmuid Nolan! Just moved to Slieverue in Co. Kilkenny last week after we bought a house there (moved from Waterford city. Nice to see someone else from around here


----------



## JPQ (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice. Becouse i like multi instrumentalists (many my musical idols are multi instrumentalists) i want know what instruments you play?


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Diarmuid! 
Welcome to the forum. I am multi instrumentalist too! let your music play!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome Diarmuid!


----------



## JPQ (Jun 23, 2016)

Diarmuid Nolan said:


> I play the guitar, bass guitar, piano, ukulele and banjo(ish).


Bit more limited than one my idol which plays some level violin,accordion,piano,synths,hammond,yamaha electric organ,electric piano and i bet something else... also sings,composes etc.


----------

